# If you like old Sears Homes...(many pics)



## rosethornva (Aug 15, 2010)

You should also know about Aladdin kit homes. Aladdin was actually a bigger kit-home company than Sears.

About 75% of the time, people who think they have a "Sears Home" are wrong. 

In my experience, these purported "Sears Homes" turn out to be a kit home from *another* company, like Aladdin. 

Sears sold kit homes from 1908-1940. Aladdin started in 1906 and continued selling kit homes until 1981. 

They were shipped by train and came in 12,000 pieces. The kit included a 75-page instruction book and a promise that a "man of average abilities" could have the house assembled in 90 days. About 50% of the buyers built their own homes. 

Sears estimated that it'd cost $450 to hire a carpenter to build your Sears house. 

Here are a few of my favorite Aladdin Kit Homes. Click here to see what I found in Hopewell, Virginia (where I spent the weekend). 

The houses below are ALL kit homes sold by Aladdin. And these (for the most part) are Aladdin best selling homes, so I'm hoping you'll find a few of these in your own neighborhoods. 

This is a piece of America's history that's kinda gotten lost through the decades. 

Enjoy!













































































These are *all* kit homes sold by Aladdin, and here in Virginia, I've found more Aladdin kit homes than any other kind. 

BTW, I've posted these here in the hopes that others will recognize them and find the Aladdin Homes in their neck of the woods. 

Homeowners really turn giddy with glee when they find out that they are living in a house that came out of an early 1900s mail-order catalog. 

Rose


----------



## Scoma (Mar 9, 2011)

Those are really neat houses. I just did an exterior paint job on a house that the neighbor said was a Sears House. It looked very similar to the first house, but the floor plan was different.


----------



## tinner666 (Nov 3, 2004)

I recognize many of those buildings. Richmond also has many of that design.


----------



## rosethornva (Aug 15, 2010)

Scoma said:


> Those are really neat houses. I just did an exterior paint job on a house that the neighbor said was a Sears House. It looked very similar to the first house, but the floor plan was different.


Send me a photo! As I mentioned, about 80% of the time, people who think they have a Sears kit home are wrong! Typically, they do have a *kit* home, but it's a kit home from another company, such as Aladdin or Gordon Van Tine (based in Iowa), or even Montgomery Ward!

Below is a picture of a Gordon Van Tine home I found in Danville, Va.


----------



## Joasis (Mar 28, 2006)

Wasn't there a Sears home that was all metal? A future concept home? 


BTW, really great photos....please share more of the catalogs and information.


----------



## loneframer (Feb 13, 2009)

joasis said:


> Wasn't there a Sears home that was all metal? A future concept home?
> 
> 
> BTW, really great photos....please share more of the catalogs and information.


I recall something about porcelain/steel panels, if memory serves me.


----------



## oldfrt (Oct 10, 2007)

:thumbup:Nice finds Rose!!!


----------



## tedanderson (May 19, 2010)

Good stuff! :thumbup: I never knew what a Sears home was until now.


----------



## loneframer (Feb 13, 2009)

Found it! Lustron homes

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lustron_house


----------



## tgeb (Feb 9, 2006)

This from her web site, I recommend looking at, fascinating history of these old houses....


http://www.searshomes.org/?s=steel









In addition to kit homes, Danville also has prefab homes, such as this Lustron (see below).

“Never before has America seen a house like this,” read a 1949 advertisement for the Lustron, also hailed as “the house of the future.”

The Lustron was an all-steel house, with walls made of 2×2 20-gage metal panels, with a porcelain enamel finish. The roof was porcelain enamel steel, and unlike traditional roofing shingles, has a lifespan of at least 60 years (and perhaps much more).

The modest ranches were designed and created by entrepreneur Carl Strandlunds to help deal with the severe housing shortage after World War II. Unfortunately, Lustrons never became very popular. Three years after the company first started (in 1947), it went into bankruptcy. Sixty years later, there’s still much debate about the reasons for the company’s collapse. The debate over the reasons for Lustron’s demise because a topic for a fascinating documentary.

About 2,500 Lustrons were created.

Quantico, Virginia was home to the largest collection of Lustrons in the country, but those 60 houses are now gone. Some were moved, most were demolished. An interesting aside: Turns out the Marines at Quantico weren’t too keen on living in a pink house! (The houses were offered in pink, blue, brown and yellow.)

On inside walls, nails were a no-no. Instead, magnets are used to hang pictures. The porcelain enamel finish on the 2×2 panels is tough, which makes re-painting the panels virtually impossible. The Lustron (seen below) in Danville was painted, and it’s trying hard to shed this second skin. Painting porcelain enamel never works out too well.


Lustron in Danville


----------



## Jimmy Cabinet (Jan 22, 2010)

Rose: This question is for you since this is your area of expertise

Everyone knows about the old Sears kit homes. How bout the old Levittown homes? These homes get their name from the Builder, Bill Levitt. Levitt built the very first tract home in America out on Long Island, NY. This basic ranch homes were mass produced and were basically all the same. 3 bed, 1 bath, sometimes a basement but always an unfinished attic which was purposely constructed so the homeowner can expand bedrooms up there. Usually there was a mini dormer more commonly called a bird cage which gave the home more of a cape cod look.

These homes spread to NJ and beyond. I know because I grew up in one. They became very popular with war veterans who returned from the war looking for inexpensive homes. I believe the common named Levitt electrical components are named after this little town and the Builder who made it famous also.


----------



## shanekw1 (Mar 20, 2008)

Great stuff!:thumbup:

I agree with Jo, share more catalogs, I love old catalogs and ads.


----------



## Mike's Plumbing (Jul 19, 2010)

shanekw1 said:


> Great stuff!:thumbup:
> 
> I agree with Jo, share more catalogs, I love old catalogs and ads.


Absolutely, let's see more of this thread.

These are the homes we should be building. Small and loaded with quality details instead of massive and cheap 3" base trim with vinyl siding.:laughing:

Mike


----------



## Morning Wood (Jan 12, 2008)

Man, talk about thermal bridging.


----------



## Scoma (Mar 9, 2011)

rosethornva said:


> Send me a photo! As I mentioned, about 80% of the time, people who think they have a Sears kit home are wrong! Typically, they do have a *kit* home, but it's a kit home from another company, such as Aladdin or Gordon Van Tine (based in Iowa), or even Montgomery Ward!


I'll have to check and see if I have a pic of the whole house. It was Lead RRP, so most of the pics are more closeups, and showing plastic, etc.


----------



## rosethornva (Aug 15, 2010)

tgeb said:


> This from her web site, I recommend looking at, fascinating history of these old houses....
> 
> 
> http://www.searshomes.org/?s=steel


Hey, that *is* from my website!!!  Thanks for posting the link. I took that Lustron photo Friday when I was in Danville, VA. They have several Lustrons. BTW, Lustron Homes were considered "prefab" houses, and Sears Homes were NOT prefab, but precut kit homes. 

As mentioned, Aladdin was a bigger company than Sears, but today, it's lesser known. That's a pity. I can't tell you how many times someone tells me, "I have a Sears Home" and it turns out to be an Aladdin kit home.

Here's one of the most popular homes that Aladdin offered: It's the "Pomona."

I'm sure y'all have seen these out in the world, but just haven't realized you were seeing an Aladdin kit home!

Find me a few and send me photos! 










Look at this sweet thing. It is RIGHT on the railroad tracks! Typically, kit homes were located with a mile or two of the tracks, just because it was difficult to haul those 12,000 pieces of house but so far! THis house is in Roanoke Rapids, NC.










And this one is in White Sulphur Springs, VA. It's another PERFECT Pomona. Even the railings are original! It's my favorite Pomona. 










This house (below) is in North Carolina. Not sure where! It'll come to me in a minute. 










This house (below) is in Norfolk, Virginia - not far from my own house in Norfolk. 










Oopsie. This one below is also in North Carolina, but I'm not sure what city! I have 35,000 photos and sometimes, I don't get them labeled in time (before I forget where I was). PS. I remembered: It's Weldon, NC, just outside of Roanoke Rapids. 










The house below is in Acworth, Georgia. (I get around.) Another perfect Pomona. Notice how some of these retain their original diamond windows? These really were strong houses, made with first growth southern yellow pine harvested from virgin forests. We will never see wood like this again. 

I have an entire blog dedicated to the quality of lumber from first growth forests.


----------



## rosethornva (Aug 15, 2010)

*catalog images*

Here are some images from the Aladdin Kit Homes catalog (1919). Aladdin offered a "dollar a knot" guarantee. Imagine if Lowes did that today!


----------



## Mike's Plumbing (Jul 19, 2010)

Rose;

What a wonderful collection of homes. I forwarded your website link www.searshomes.org to a customer and received an email thanking me. So I guess you deserve the thanks.

The customer owns a very large antique shop and is in the process of building her dream home, She was very happy to have found this website for research.

It's nice to know people like yourself are willing to keep history alive for others to enjoy.:thumbsup:

Mike


----------



## Mike's Plumbing (Jul 19, 2010)

Question for you builders.

Go to this link and look at the house called the "Mitchell" http://www.searshomes.org/index.php/about-sears-homes/

That's an awesome looking house but how the heck would you prevent water and ice from pooling behind the chimney?

Mike


----------



## rosethornva (Aug 15, 2010)

Mike's Plumbing said:


> Rose;
> 
> What a wonderful collection of homes. I forwarded your website link www.searshomes.org to a customer and received an email thanking me. So I guess you deserve the thanks.
> 
> ...


Hey Mike (and others),

I really appreciate that. I write a blog a day and post about 4-10 photos a day. This work really is a labor of love, and last year, my business lost money for the first time in 9 years. 

Point is, I'll keep doing this anyway, but it'd be lovely if, at least, I know others are enjoying rediscovering this piece of America's history. 

To answer your question about the Sears Mitchell: They all leak back there. People put in a cricket and that usually solves the problem. The Alhambra also leaks. 




























Rose


----------



## BarryE (Dec 12, 2009)

We probably still have 15 or so Lustrons here in Des Moines.
I worked on another prefab home a couple of years ago. they were built by General Houses out of Chicago and were introduced at the 1933 World's Fair. http://oak.conncoll.edu/~steelhouse/ghinc.html

The ones I have seen were all International style Architecture. They were steel panels like the Lustron but no enamel coating











the garage and room above were added on in the 70's. The lower double window was the garage










this is the rear before we added an addition, designed by the same architectural firm that designed the 70's addition


----------



## BarryE (Dec 12, 2009)

Here's a rear picture of the 70's addition:










Here's a close up of how the ceiling furring was attached to the steel joists


----------



## rosethornva (Aug 15, 2010)

*And houses in Raleigh...*

I found these awesome Sears Homes in Raleigh. 

This first one is just incredible. Who'd a-thunk THIS was a Sears kit home? 

































































And if you see these distinctive columns, scream and shout! These columns were found on 24 of Sears most popular designs.


----------



## opiethetileman (Apr 7, 2005)

rose I know i just met ya on friday night chat and i felt stupid asking what theese homes were. Today i was riding thru a old section of town and wham its thoose homes. i need to scan the picture of the house I grew up in its a sears home:thumbup:


----------



## NTP74 (Feb 1, 2011)

Love there photo's , please keep them coming. 
Are there any certain tell tale signs to look for to spot these types of homes?


----------



## rosethornva (Aug 15, 2010)

*now there's a question...*

The #1 reason I've started posting here is in the hopes that you guys that are WORKING on these houses will learn how to identify these homes and thus help the homeowners to learn a little something more about the historical significance of their home!

There are about 250,000 kit homes in America, and in my experience, more than 90% of the people living IN these homes don't realize what they have. 

I was in Raleigh this last weekend and I talked to a couple homeowners who jumped around and did the happy dance when they learned they had a kit home. 

Finding these kit homes really is akin to finding hidden treasure, and rediscovering something precious that was lost for decades. 

So here's some quick tips:

Look for this:









Framing members were marked with a three-digit number and letter to facilitate construction. (Each house came with a 75-page instruction book!) 2x4s were "B", 2x6s were C and 2x8s were D. When you open a wall and see a mark like this on the lumber, you've just discovered a kit home. 

Then you need to drop all your tools, run home, get your camera, run back to the house and snap a photo and send it to me, and I can identify which model it is.  

Seriously, the homeowner will LOVE knowing that they have a kit home and they'll be dazzled if you can tell them which model it is. 

Another mark:









This is from an ALADDIN kit home. Aladdin was actually a bigger company than Sears, but they're not as well known. In the southeast, I find five times more Aladdin kit homes than Sears. So if you find a name written on a beam, that's ALADDIN.

If you find a series of numbers separated by a hyphen, that's a MONTGOMERY WARD kit home, or a Gordon Van Tine (they were built by the same company). 

Last, you'll also be looking for this:









This is a label often found on the back of millwork and mouldings. This is a sign that you *probably* have a kit home. This is not an absolute, because Sears started selling building materials in 1895, so you could buy millwork for a house that you were building out on the farm, without it being a "Sears House."

It's ONLY a Sears house if both building materials and blueprints came from Sears. 

Also look for this:









This is a model number (2089) scribbled on the joists of a Sears House in North Carolina. It's written in blue grease pencil, so it can be hard to see. Many decades ago, when the kit house were bundled up at the mill and prepared for shipping, someone at the mill would write the family's name and the model number on a large joist (which usually ends up in the basement), and if you have a bright flash light, you can find this mark (usually). 

Sears model numbers were 3-5 digits, and the family name usually appeared close by. 

Last, look for this, too:









The 12,000 pieces of house were shipped in wooden crates, and thrifty people in the 1910s and 20s would save the wooden crates to build coal bins and root cellars and shelving. I've found remnants of these crates time and time again in countless basements. 

The photo above is a shipping crate remnant from a 1926-built Osborn in Sydney, Illinois. 

So, there you have it. Find some Sears Homes! 

To learn more about identifying kit homes, read this. http://www.searshomes.org/index.php...ked-question-how-do-you-identify-sears-homes/

Seriously, you contractor-types are going to find these houses faster than anyone else. And people really do act like they've won the lottery when they learn they have a kit home. 

It's pretty darn exciting!

Rose


----------



## jarvis design (May 6, 2008)

Great thread!! Very interseting


----------



## rosethornva (Aug 15, 2010)

joasis said:


> And here is the house I was told is a Sears home. I can remember when people lived in n this house when I was a kid....but it looks bad now....bet it won't be there in a few years.


Not to be indelicate, but that looks more like a barn than a house! No, I would say that it is NOT a Sears Home. 

Sears started selling building materials in 1895, so often people will say they have a "Sears House" when what they mean is, "In 1896, my great-grandfather sat down and ordered every piece and part of his house from a Sears building materials catalog, and the building materials were shipped by rail to our town and we unloaded this boxcar full of lumber and roofing shingles and windows..."

It is not a Sears Home unless the building materials *and* the blueprints are from Sears! And Sears only sold these homes from 1908-1940, so if it's outside of that time frame, it can not be a Sears Home.


----------



## Joasis (Mar 28, 2006)

I guessed as much, but the view with the roof line over the inside corner is nothing like most of the turn of the century homes one sees around here. I know of another home that may be a kit home...I'll get a picture when I get down that way. 


Keep up the fascinating posts!


----------



## Easy Gibson (Dec 3, 2010)

Hey, I like this game.

Do you know if these were popular in the Northeast?

I work in Jersey but occasionally find myself in PA and NY. Do these kit homes exist around here? I like treasure hunting.


----------



## NTP74 (Feb 1, 2011)

I second Gibson...How about Pennsylvania , any certain areas where they might be more prevelant ?


----------



## rosethornva (Aug 15, 2010)

Easy Gibson said:


> Hey, I like this game.
> 
> Do you know if these were popular in the Northeast?
> 
> I work in Jersey but occasionally find myself in PA and NY. Do these kit homes exist around here? I like treasure hunting.


The Northeast is *lousy* with kit homes. You can't swing a dead cat without hitting a Sears Home in the Northeast, really and truly. 

In the late 1920s, Sears opened up retail stores from which to sell their kit homes. You could walk into these storefronts and touch the bookcase colonnades or stroke the window sashes and personally examine the Hiawatha Plumbing Outfit that would come with your Sears House. 

They only opened these Modern Homes sales offices in communities where sales were very strong, and once there was a Modern Homes sales office in place, sales increased significantly in that area. 

Most of these Sears Modern Homes sales centers were located in the Northeast. 

And - from 1925 - 1940, Sears had a large mill in Newark, NJ, so not surprisingly there are large numbers of Sears Homes in and around that area. I've found large collections of Sears Homes in Pennsylvania. I've found large collections in Virginia, West Virginia, Ohio, Illinois, Indiana, Michigan, Maryland, DC, New York, New Jersey, Missouri, North Carolina, and just about every state that's east of the Mississippi. 

So start snapping some photos and post them here! 

Here's a picture of a Sears Modern Homes sales center *somewhere* in America. The photo was dated 1927, but I have no idea where it was taken.


----------



## rosethornva (Aug 15, 2010)

BTW, if you live near *any* of these cities (as in, within two hours), chances are you're going to have SEVERAL Sears Homes in your city. Maybe even DOZENS. Sears kit homes are typically found in abundance in any area that had a Sears Modern Homes sales center.


----------



## Easy Gibson (Dec 3, 2010)

I was looking for these things all day today.


I need to print out a couple of these pictures to compare. I think I could make a hobby out of this. haha


----------



## tgeb (Feb 9, 2006)

Here are a couple pics.
Any chance one of these is a sears,
I noticed the five piece roof brackets on the one, the others resemble the virginian....I think.


----------



## NTP74 (Feb 1, 2011)

One reason I personally think these are cool is because I would never have imagined that these relativly large homes are from a kit !


----------



## rosethornva (Aug 15, 2010)

*Tom!*

Tom! You've been paying attention!!!! 

I'm so excited!! 

You found a Sears Roanoke, and not only is it a Sears Roanoke, but it's PERFECT. Most of these Roanokes lost that wooden awning years and years ago.

And not only that, but you GOT the angle!!! You photographed this house from the same angle as the original catalog image!!

Wow, wow, wow. 

Post some more!!!!





























I'd be grateful if you could send me a better photo - maybe roll down the window this time?  GIve me the city name and I'll post it at my website. 

Rose


----------



## tgeb (Feb 9, 2006)

rosethornva said:


> Tom! You've been paying attention!!!!
> 
> I'm so excited!!
> 
> ...


Golly, thanks Rose.

It was raining, I shot it through the windshield. It was the best I could get with that box truck in the way.

I'll be sure to get a few better pics for you, on a sunny day.
That is located in Washington, DC.

Since you started these "Old Homes" posts, I spend my drive time looking at houses and trying not to wreck the truck.

The quickest thing to notice is the roof brackets, I read on your site that the Sears have 5 pcs brackets. when I drove past this one I thought hhhmmmmm, could be...

I'm sure I'll be finding other homes for you to evaluate. :notworthy

This is FUN!!


----------



## mudpad (Dec 26, 2008)

tgeb said:


> Golly, thanks Rose.
> 
> It was raining, I shot it through the windshield. It was the best I could get with that box truck in the way.
> 
> ...


Just don't try to post and drive when you find one Tom.


----------



## rosethornva (Aug 15, 2010)

*this too*

These columns are another very distinctive feature on Sears Homes, and can be found on 24 of Sears best selling models. Keep an eye out for these.


----------



## Warren (Feb 19, 2005)

Hey Rose,

I just read the transcripts for a story you did on PBS House Detectives. I formerly lived in the same neighborhood in Akron featured there. They said there were 3 exclusive Sears designs offered in Firestone Park. Do you remember which ones they were? Did you find any other houses there that were from Sears?


----------



## 91782 (Sep 6, 2012)

rosethornva said:


> That may be a Wardway house but it sure doesn't match any designs with which I'm familiar. Wardway sold their last kit home in 1932, and the house in the link looks like it's post-war (WW2).


"Wards" is what the landlord said. It had 3" interior stud walls. Found that out when I replaced interior doors with prehungs. Also part of a shipper label on one jamb. Looked like newsprint. odd numbers written on it.

Right behind and parallel to that street is an abandoned rail line, now called the "Polly Ann Trail".

Originally, the land would have been rail land, and recollection is that someone in town said that's why these little houses were put up there. There is a rail heading just 2000 ft away, because lots of grain got shipped out on it.

It's definitely pre-war. Part of the foundation is rubble stone, some hand-mixed concrete, a real mish-mash.


----------



## RicoDev (Jan 23, 2015)

I always wanted to know who designed these houses!! I have a buddy who owns a non profit preserving the lumber / material from these houses and sells them to local builders / remodelers who want to restore and preserve historic Detroit. If you ever go to Detroit / Flint / Saginaw / Pontiac or anywhere within these areas, you will see several thousand of these homes being neglected and torn down. It's quite sad, but things are changing and taking a positive turn, so hopefully we will see more of these houses restored in upcoming years!


----------



## META (Apr 9, 2015)

These homes have got to be all over the place in my neck of the woods, Grand Rapids, MI. I bet my grandfather even built many of them himself being he was a carpenter here all his life. I'll definitely be paying more attention, thanks Rose!


----------



## rblakes1 (Jan 8, 2015)

I just found this thread, very cool! Thank you for getting all this info together, Rose. 

I feel like half of central nj is made of these houses. If they aren't kits, they sure do look like them 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## RickP (Jan 31, 2018)

My mom's parents bought a Sears home out of the catalog in the 1920's I believe. My grandfather did most of the work himself in Cleveland, OH.


----------



## fjn (Aug 17, 2011)

RickP said:


> My mom's parents bought a Sears home out of the catalog in the 1920's I believe. My grandfather did most of the work himself in Cleveland, OH.



:thumbsup:


That was the era when Americans had the can do mentality and neighbor helped neighbor. Unfortunately,that mindset is pretty much gone now,I read somewhere that the loss of that perspective spelled the end of the kit homes and pretty much nothing else caused it. Sad.


----------



## Joasis (Mar 28, 2006)

Just a bump, Rose has requested log in assistance to get back to our community. Looking forward to her posts!


----------



## fjn (Aug 17, 2011)

Joasis said:


> Just a bump, Rose has requested log in assistance to get back to our community. Looking forward to her posts!




That would be great,always enjoyed her and this topic on CT. Hope she gets plugged back in.:thumbsup:


----------



## VinylHanger (Jul 14, 2011)

That is terrific. Hi Rose!

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## rosethornva (Aug 15, 2010)

VinylHanger said:


> That is terrific. Hi Rose!
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


 Thanks so very much for the kind words! It really brightened my day! 

It's been a rough couple years and I think my account went inactive. Many thanks to Cricket and Jay for getting me back into this site. 

Here's the Reader's Digest version: 

My idiot husband (a lawyer) was not the man that I thought he was and was playing a lot of stupid games - secretly. When he found out that the gig was up, he put a Glock in his mouth. I lost my mind for a time, but now - three years later - things are starting to smooth out. 

Now, I am living in a nice little house in Suffolk, Virginia and planning to move one more time - somewhere out west. Too many memories here. 

Now to the important stuff - SEARS! 

When they went into bankruptcy, I was inundated with interview requests from the media. For a couple weeks, I was doing 2-3 interviews a day. And I sold a lot of books. 

I'm of the opinion that their fall from grace is tragic. Sears is (was) such a big part of what shaped 20th Century America. In the early 1900s, they were the "Amazon" of the times. Richard Warren Sears was my hero, and did so much good. 

Those pretty little kit houses that I love so much are a testament to what Sears did for America. Those 12,000-piece kits from Sears enabled all manner of working class people to become homeowners that would otherwise have never had the opportunity. 

Here's one of my favorite (and rare) Sears kit homes and it's in Michigan.


----------



## Joasis (Mar 28, 2006)

Welcome back, you are always welcome here in our community!


----------



## Tinstaafl (Jan 6, 2008)

Great to see you back, Rose! :thumbsup:


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

Woohoo!:thumbsup:


----------



## fjn (Aug 17, 2011)

Welcome back !


----------



## fjn (Aug 17, 2011)

A little history of the Sears mansion : His old summer home in Grayslake Il. fell to the wrecking ball. For over 30 years it was a restaurant and event destination (back in 1979 I stood up to a friend's wedding there).

https://patch.com/illinois/grayslake/end-of-an-era-a-look-back-at-the-country-squire


----------



## Southbluff (Nov 21, 2016)

Read this whole thread yesterday, saw the Dover example and recalled 2 houses in town that have that distinctive roof. Went by today, and sure enough, looks like both are a match. I know the guy who owns the one that still has the arched door. I'll find out if he knows it's a Sears home next time I see him.









Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## tgeb (Feb 9, 2006)

Hi Rose, good to see you again.


----------



## 91782 (Sep 6, 2012)

Southbluff said:


> Read this whole thread yesterday, saw the Dover example and recalled 2 houses in town that have that distinctive roof. Went by today, and sure enough, looks like both are a match. I know the guy who owns the one that still has the arched door. I'll find out if he knows it's a Sears home next time I see him.
> Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


That's a good looking home.


----------



## rosethornva (Aug 15, 2010)

Hi Southbluff, 

That first one sure looks like a good match! Unfortunately, I can't see the foyer angle in your second photo. This little Cape Cod with the clipped gable was such a common design that it's not always a "Sears kit house" and differences in the pitch of that foyer roofline is one of the ways you can figure out what's what. 

What city is this in?


----------

